# Mobile trading phones & PDAs



## Uncle Festivus (13 October 2008)

I am looking to keep an eye on open positions while away from the desktop computer, so trying to find a good compromise between phone and or PDA for mobile trading, and perhaps a GPS as a bonus.

Any suggestions and/or experiences with phones and providers?

I will be using IG's platform. Price is not a big factor, so long as it works well for phone/trading/GPS?


----------



## korrupt_1 (13 October 2008)

*Re: Mobile trading phones & PDA's*

HTC Diamond Touch (Or the Pro version if you want a sliding Keyboard)

http://www.htc.com/europe/product.aspx?id=46638

I use the imate jas-jam (about 3yrs old)... not bad for an all rounder. So I think the Diamond Touch should be heaps better... brother has one and raves about it.

He said after upgrading the firmware, most of the negative stuff that was orignally reviewed were fixed (eg battery life, lag, etc...)


----------



## Wigspotter (13 October 2008)

Or you could just get an iphone...


----------



## sammy84 (13 October 2008)

I have an iPhone and find it perfect, there are some great apps available that allow you to stay in touch.


----------



## xice (13 October 2008)

iphone and comsec.com.au/iphone 
end of story.


----------



## shulink (18 October 2008)

I think any phone from verizon would do that or iPhone.


----------

